# Ellie Martin - Bespoke Saddle Company



## CJBagg (22 August 2014)

Hi All
I am in the process of getting a new saddle for my horse and I wondered if any one has used Ellie Martin before? I have been recommended many different saddlers which I have contacted but not been very impressed with so far.  My physio recommended Ellie but any other thoughts, or recommendations, would be greatly appreciated.

Many Thanks
Charlotte


----------



## dornrose (23 August 2014)

I've never used her, wanted to but she never returned my calls and I gave up. I now use Andrew Reilly.


----------



## CJBagg (23 August 2014)

Thanks very much for your help, appreciated.


----------



## *Nik* (25 August 2014)

I use Ellie and think she is fantastic. You are best calling the shop she is based at to get an appoinment though as she is very hard to get hold of


----------



## chaser81 (26 August 2014)

She never returned my calls either so I use someone else now.


----------



## I.M.N. (31 August 2014)

Hard to get hold of but worth it. I wouldn't touch any other saddlers in the area, but I am rather picky when it comes to saddle fit as both my boys are rather challenging to fit.


----------

